# 14rd mags for Rami 9mm any problems?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Juat bought a new CZ Rami 9mm. It came with two 10rd mags instead of (1) 10rd and (1) 14rd. Should I exchange one for the 14rd mag or what??
Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The only reason to exchange it would be if you wanted the extended grip or the extra few rounds. But IMO if you can't handle the situation with 10rds then the 14rds probably won't do it either. So, unless you want the extended grip I would say just stick with the 2 10 rounders.

-Jeff-


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I would trade my 14 round mag for your 10 in a second. I just dont like the way the 14 round sits on the bottom of the gun, I put a pearce xd finger extention on my ten round mag and it is perfect! It did take a little work to modify the extention to fit but I think it was well worth it. The first gen Rami's came with two 10rd mags from the factory the .40 came with two 8 rds. Second gens came with the higher caps.

pic of the finger extention


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't know that Drew, maybe he got a first gen then? I had no idea...you (or I for that matter) learn something every day 

-Jeff-


----------

